# Conte: quasi addio all’Inter



## admin (22 Agosto 2020)

Antonio Conte shock a termine del match col Siviglia:” Io e il club abbiamo idee diverse. Futuro Inter con o senza di me. Devo pensare anche alla mia famiglia. Ringrazierò sempre per l'opportunità che mi è stata data, ma tante cose non mi sono piaciute e non voglio fare un altro anno così. Per me è stata un'annata bellissima, ringrazio chi mi ha dato l'opportunità di fare un'esperienza bellissima. Ne è valsa la pena e ringrazierò sempre la società, ringrazierò Marotta, Ausilio, le persone che mi hanno scelto. Il mio punto di vista lo dirò a mente fredda, per costruire qualcosa d'importante ci vuole armonia".

*I quotidiani in edicola: Conte strappa con l'Inter dopo il KO contro il Siviglia. Pronto Allegri.*


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2020)

Vamos! La serata perfetta


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte shock a termine del match col Siviglia:” Io e il club abbiamo idee diverse. Futuro Inter con o senza di me. Devo pensare anche alla mia famiglia. Ringrazierò sempre per l'opportunità che mi è stata data, ma tante cose non mi sono piaciute e non voglio fare un altro anno così. Per me è stata un'annata bellissima, ringrazio chi mi ha dato l'opportunità di fare un'esperienza bellissima. Ne è valsa la pena e ringrazierò sempre la società, ringrazierò Marotta, Ausilio, le persone che mi hanno scelto. Il mio punto di vista lo dirò a mente fredda, per costruire qualcosa d'importante ci vuole armonia".



perfetto, il problema è che prenderanno allegri, che comunque negli ultimi anni è migliorato tantissimo.


----------



## Beppe85 (22 Agosto 2020)

È il solito attore. Vuole distogliere l'attenzione dal secondo tempo imbarazzante dell'Inda.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte shock a termine del match col Siviglia:” Io e il club abbiamo idee diverse. Futuro Inter con o senza di me. Devo pensare anche alla mia famiglia. Ringrazierò sempre per l'opportunità che mi è stata data, ma *tante cose non mi sono piaciute e non voglio fare un altro anno così. Per me è stata un'annata bellissima, ringrazio chi mi ha dato l'opportunità di fare un'esperienza bellissima.* Ne è valsa la pena e ringrazierò sempre la società, ringrazierò Marotta, Ausilio, le persone che mi hanno scelto. Il mio punto di vista lo dirò a mente fredda, per costruire qualcosa d'importante ci vuole armonia".



Si conferma un buffone sempre più isterico, che da' in ogni singola intervista risposte da schizzofrenico.
per me tra un paio dì anni finirà la sua carriera e lo interneranno in qualche manicomio


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> perfetto, il problema è che prenderanno allegri, che comunque negli ultimi anni è migliorato tantissimo.



Lele AdAni con Allegri all'inter faccio le scorte di popcorn


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lele AdAni con Allegri all'inter faccio le scorte di popcorn



l'unica cosa positiva.


----------



## Kayl (22 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> perfetto, il problema è che prenderanno allegri, che comunque negli ultimi anni è migliorato tantissimo.



Allegri è l'allenatore giusto soprattutto per una questione di modulo, sta Inter è già fatta per il 4-3-1-2, dovrebbe prendere due terzini seri, ma a parte questo è praticamente già ideale, oltre al fatto che Eriksen sarebbe al centro del progetto dietro i due attaccanti.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2020)

Indaisti, don't say you didn't be warned.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Allegri è l'allenatore giusto soprattutto per una questione di modulo, sta Inter è già fatta per il 4-3-1-2, dovrebbe prendere due terzini seri, ma a parte questo è praticamente già ideale, oltre al fatto che Eriksen sarebbe al centro del progetto dietro i due attaccanti.



hanno preso hakimi


----------



## Kayl (22 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> hanno preso hakimi



ma quello da un pezzo, hakimi adesso sarebbe da ricollocare con Allegri, ma per il resto sta squadra coi titolari è fatta molto più per il 4-3-1-2 che per il 3-5-2


----------



## __king george__ (22 Agosto 2020)

e ma che lagna però sto conte...è arrivato secondo in campionato...in finale di europa league...è al primo anno...

mi sa che ha ragione chi diceva di non prenderlo se deve fare sempre cosi...

in ogni caso lo prenderei lo stesso


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Agosto 2020)

Mamma mia che schifo d'omo.


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte shock a termine del match col Siviglia:” Io e il club abbiamo idee diverse. Futuro Inter con o senza di me. Devo pensare anche alla mia famiglia. Ringrazierò sempre per l'opportunità che mi è stata data, ma tante cose non mi sono piaciute e non voglio fare un altro anno così. Per me è stata un'annata bellissima, ringrazio chi mi ha dato l'opportunità di fare un'esperienza bellissima. Ne è valsa la pena e ringrazierò sempre la società, ringrazierò Marotta, Ausilio, le persone che mi hanno scelto. Il mio punto di vista lo dirò a mente fredda, per costruire qualcosa d'importante ci vuole armonia".



Doveva essere la serata della Coppa e di Messi. E' la serata della sconfitta e dell'addio di Conte. E' L'inter.


----------



## chicagousait (22 Agosto 2020)

Un capitano nn abbandona mai la sua nave. Ah no


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2020)

a me sembrano più parole che cercano una buonuscita. altro che dimissioni...


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2020)

*I quotidiani in edicola: Conte strappa con l'Inter dopo il KO contro il Siviglia. Pronto Allegri. *


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Agosto 2020)

Per l’ennesima volta Conte si dimostra essere quello che é: un’arrogante egocentrico non rispettoso del lavoro altrui.
Uno che costa una fortuna, fa spendere 2 fortune alla societá, qualche volta vince e qualche volta no, e dopo pochissimo (solo con la Juve é resistito 3 anni, da tutte le altre parti: Bari, Arezzo, Atalanta, Siena, Nazionale, Chelsea, Inter massimo 2) se ne va perché rompe con tutti in quanto non sono mai alla sua altezza....


----------



## Molenko (22 Agosto 2020)

Allegri per me è un grandissimo allenatore, però lui e Conte son su due piani diversi (non parlo di livelli, eh).

Conte non dico sia garanzia di successo, però ti porta a lottare al 99,9% per vincere e lo fa anche nell'immediato, poi magari non ci riesce come è successo con la Juventus in Europa o con l'Inter quest'anno o come poteva succedere con la stessa Juventus nel 2011-12 se solo il Milan avesse avuto qualche infortunio in meno, però sai che se prendi lui arrivi a un livello alto, hai immediate possibilità di vittoria, e che al tempo stesso se non lo accontenti in tutto e per tutto basta pochissimo perché lui se ne vada.

Allegri è un allenatore pragmatico, che punta molto sulla sintonia con i giocatori e tra i giocatori stessi che su una vera e propria idea di gioco o sugli schemi (tanto cari a Conte), è uno più da crescita graduale, ed è in grado anche di andare anche oltre al lavoro di uno come Conte se trova le alchimie giuste, però è anche un allenatore che, come dimostrato al Milan dopo l'addio dei senatori e di Ibra e Thiago, è in grado di fallire, ha dei momenti in cui la squadra, non avendo un'identità tattica vera e propria, si perde e rischia di lasciare punti per strada, è successo perfino alla Juventus con dei campionissimi. Insomma, se trova le basi giuste è in grado di portare queste basi a un livello più alto, ma è anche uno che è capace di sfasciare tutto, non dico di portare l'Inter a tornare a lottare per il sesto o settimo posto, ma potrebbe tranquillamente non fare i punti che ha fatto Conte quest'anno. 

Curioso di vedere uno che predica calma e tranquillità come Allegri in un ambiente schizofrenico come quello dell'Inter comunque.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per l’ennesima volta Conte si dimostra essere quello che é: un’arrogante egocentrico non rispettoso del lavoro altrui.
> Uno che costa una fortuna, fa spendere 2 fortune alla societá, qualche volta vince e qualche volta no, e dopo pochissimo (solo con la Juve é resistito 3 anni, da tutte le altre parti: Bari, Arezzo, Atalanta, Siena, Nazionale, Chelsea, Inter massimo 2) se ne va perché rompe con tutti in quanto non sono mai alla sua altezza....



ma se i motivi non sono noti,perché questi discorsi? proprio tu che sei garantista? ha detto che quando sarà il momento si saprà. 
E' chiaro che già a gennaio c'era qualcosa, visto che allegri aveva un mezzo accordo con marmotta, ed infatti il mercato è stato più per lui che per conte.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte shock a termine del match col Siviglia:” Io e il club abbiamo idee diverse. Futuro Inter con o senza di me. Devo pensare anche alla mia famiglia. Ringrazierò sempre per l'opportunità che mi è stata data, ma tante cose non mi sono piaciute e non voglio fare un altro anno così. Per me è stata un'annata bellissima, ringrazio chi mi ha dato l'opportunità di fare un'esperienza bellissima. Ne è valsa la pena e ringrazierò sempre la società, ringrazierò Marotta, Ausilio, le persone che mi hanno scelto. Il mio punto di vista lo dirò a mente fredda, per costruire qualcosa d'importante ci vuole armonia".
> 
> *I quotidiani in edicola: Conte strappa con l'Inter dopo il KO contro il Siviglia. Pronto Allegri.*


Comunque vada pagliaccio sei e pagliaccio resterai.


----------



## Casnop (22 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte shock a termine del match col Siviglia:” Io e il club abbiamo idee diverse. Futuro Inter con o senza di me. Devo pensare anche alla mia famiglia. Ringrazierò sempre per l'opportunità che mi è stata data, ma tante cose non mi sono piaciute e non voglio fare un altro anno così. Per me è stata un'annata bellissima, ringrazio chi mi ha dato l'opportunità di fare un'esperienza bellissima. Ne è valsa la pena e ringrazierò sempre la società, ringrazierò Marotta, Ausilio, le persone che mi hanno scelto. Il mio punto di vista lo dirò a mente fredda, per costruire qualcosa d'importante ci vuole armonia".
> 
> *I quotidiani in edicola: Conte strappa con l'Inter dopo il KO contro il Siviglia. Pronto Allegri.*


Decisione presa quando ha saputo che Sarri non sarebbe stato confermato allenatore della Juventus, e confermata quando ha letto che il suo successore sarebbe stato uno che ha sin qui allenato solo i figli nel giardino con piscina della propria villa. L'orologio di Antonio Conte è da sempre sincronizzato sul meridiano di Torino, località Continassa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Agosto 2020)

Mah campionato alle porte totalmente pazzo, va a finire che lo vince davvero l'Atalanta. O noi 
Basta che non lo vincano i ladri


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Agosto 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Decisione presa quando ha saputo che Sarri non sarebbe stato confermato allenatore della Juventus, e confermata quando ha letto che il suo successore sarebbe stato uno che ha sin qui allenato solo i figli nel giardino con piscina della propria villa. L'orologio di Antonio Conte è da sempre sincronizzato sul meridiano di Torino, località Continassa.



Mi sembra l'unico motivo plausibile, davvero. Non credo che sia schiavizzato dai cinesi come nelle fabbriche tanto da dover rinunciare al tempo con la famiglia.. Mi sembra davvero assurdo. 
Anche perché aveva tutto apparecchiato per vincere lo scudetto l'anno prossimo vista la juve dismessa, e invece rinuncia così, grosso mah su tutta la situazione ma soprattutto sull'uomo/professionista Conte. Come ho già detto ha bei concetti per carità, buon allenatore ma uno come lui non lo vorrei mai sulla panchina.


----------



## Igor91 (22 Agosto 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Si conferma un buffone sempre più isterico, che da' in ogni singola intervista risposte da schizzofrenico.
> per me tra un paio dì anni finirà la sua carriera e lo interneranno in qualche manicomio



Mamma mia davvero... Ha finito OGNI sua avventura da allenatore o con uscite al veleno oppure addirittura con cause, denunce ecc ecc

Ma chi se lo metterà in casa un pazzo simile?


----------



## sacchino (22 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte shock a termine del match col Siviglia:” Io e il club abbiamo idee diverse. Futuro Inter con o senza di me. Devo pensare anche alla mia famiglia. Ringrazierò sempre per l'opportunità che mi è stata data, ma tante cose non mi sono piaciute e non voglio fare un altro anno così. Per me è stata un'annata bellissima, ringrazio chi mi ha dato l'opportunità di fare un'esperienza bellissima. Ne è valsa la pena e ringrazierò sempre la società, ringrazierò Marotta, Ausilio, le persone che mi hanno scelto. Il mio punto di vista lo dirò a mente fredda, per costruire qualcosa d'importante ci vuole armonia".
> 
> *I quotidiani in edicola: Conte strappa con l'Inter dopo il KO contro il Siviglia. Pronto Allegri.*



Questo può allenare solo i gobbi, si farà licenziare, prenderà casa a Torino e passerà tutto il tempo a gufare Pirlo, uomo di m.


----------



## enigmistic02 (22 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte shock a termine del match col Siviglia:” Io e il club abbiamo idee diverse. Futuro Inter con o senza di me. Devo pensare anche alla mia famiglia. Ringrazierò sempre per l'opportunità che mi è stata data, ma tante cose non mi sono piaciute e non voglio fare un altro anno così. Per me è stata un'annata bellissima, ringrazio chi mi ha dato l'opportunità di fare un'esperienza bellissima. Ne è valsa la pena e ringrazierò sempre la società, ringrazierò Marotta, Ausilio, le persone che mi hanno scelto. Il mio punto di vista lo dirò a mente fredda, per costruire qualcosa d'importante ci vuole armonia".
> 
> *I quotidiani in edicola: Conte strappa con l'Inter dopo il KO contro il Siviglia. Pronto Allegri.*



Sinceramente non capisco chi continua ad osannarlo. La sua strafottenza ha così tanto preso il controllo sul personaggio che i suoi ragionamenti e i suoi comportamenti sono ormai quelli di malato mentale. 

Prende uno sproposito, svendono giocatori scomodi che non gli vanno a genio, gli comprano giocatori costosissimi che lui stesso indica, salvo poi non far giocare alcuni di essi, criticandoli e/o distruggendoli da ogni punto di vista quando le cose non vanno per il verso giusto. Fa giocare male le sue squadre, ha una mentalità calcistica tutto il contrario che moderna e certamente non sa adattarsi, ma non è mai colpa sua, mai un'autocritica tecnico/tattica, è un continuo scarico di responsabilità su dirigenti o giocatori a suo dire senza esperienza... ma a chi può piacere uno così? Chi lo vuole? Chi se lo prende? Gli auguro di sparire dove meriterebbe.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma se i motivi non sono noti,perché questi discorsi? proprio tu che sei garantista? ha detto che quando sarà il momento si saprà.
> E' chiaro che già a gennaio c'era qualcosa, visto che allegri aveva un mezzo accordo con marmotta, ed infatti il mercato è stato più per lui che per conte.



Mettiamo anche fosse cosí.....
Tu hai un triennale che Cuba 24 netti dal 2020 al 2022.
Tu fai quello per il quale vieni pagato, non spacchi la societá, dai come Pioli, dici che pensi al tuo lavoro non a dopo (e con Pioli le,voci urlavano, Pioli era senza contratto, Conte era blindatissimo).
Fail il tuo, anche quello che ha fatto (secondo in campionato ed EL) senza creare polemiche.... voglio vedere la societá interrompere un biennale da 24 netti, con un altro annuale da 4 Netti sul groppone a cui dovrebbero aggiungere un pluriennale da almeno 10 netti per Allegri. Sono 50 milioni lordi per i tecnici e questo senza veri motivi (se Conte non rompe). Facciamo coach land?

Ricordo che Conte ha iniziato le polemiche ben prima: in estate, quando ci mettevano troppo per lui a comprargli i giocattoli,poi ha continuato a Dortmund dicendo “dove vogliamo andare con Barella e Sensi che vengono da Cagliari e Sassuolo?”

Infine....... per quale motivo la societá, in piena corsa per i suoi obbiettivi, con un simile contratto a carico, a Gennaio sarebbe andata su un nuovo tecnico se non perché si sono accorti che questo che avevano scelto pochi mesi prima é un pazzo ingestibile?

Come la metti la metti, o all’Inter sono autolesionisti, o questo si é dimostrato per l’ennesima volta (ricordiamo la Juve rimasta. A piedi a metá ritiro, il Chelsea che addirittura gli fa causa tanto buoni erano i rapporti) un folle con il quale é impossibile costruire come societá.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Agosto 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Decisione presa quando ha saputo che Sarri non sarebbe stato confermato allenatore della Juventus, e confermata quando ha letto che il suo successore sarebbe stato uno che ha sin qui allenato solo i figli nel giardino con piscina della propria villa. L'orologio di Antonio Conte è da sempre sincronizzato sul meridiano di Torino, località Continassa.



Seeee , lo voglio vedere gestire Cristina.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Agosto 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco chi continua ad osannarlo. La sua strafottenza ha così tanto preso il controllo sul personaggio che i suoi ragionamenti e i suoi comportamenti sono ormai quelli di malato mentale.
> 
> Prende uno sproposito, svendono giocatori scomodi che non gli vanno a genio, gli comprano giocatori costosissimi che lui stesso indica, salvo poi non far giocare alcuni di essi, criticandoli e/o distruggendoli da ogni punto di vista quando le cose non vanno per il verso giusto. Fa giocare male le sue squadre, ha una mentalità calcistica tutto il contrario che moderna e certamente non sa adattarsi, ma non è mai colpa sua, mai un'autocritica tecnico/tattica, è un continuo scarico di responsabilità su dirigenti o giocatori a suo dire senza esperienza... ma a chi può piacere uno così? Chi lo vuole? Chi se lo prende? Gli auguro di sparire dove meriterebbe.



Sottoscrivo parola per parola


----------



## overlord (22 Agosto 2020)

Un piccolissimo uomo di melma nel circo inda....sarebbe un peccato separare questo fantastico binomio tutto da ridere.


----------



## Solo (22 Agosto 2020)

Un pazzo. Come avevo detto dopo la sclerata a fine stagione per me ad alto livello ha finito, non lo prenderà più nessuno.


----------



## Prealpi (22 Agosto 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Un pazzo. Come avevo detto dopo la sclerata a fine stagione per me ad alto livello ha finito, non lo prenderà più nessuno.


Purtroppo credo abbia già un offerta pronta, probabilmente dall'Inghilterra, perciò cerca di farsi cacciare


----------



## mil77 (22 Agosto 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Un pazzo. Come avevo detto dopo la sclerata a fine stagione per me ad alto livello ha finito, non lo prenderà più nessuno.



Anche secondo me, ormai lo conoscono tutti...rischia seriamente di aver finito la carriera ad alti livelli...forse si può salvare con una nazionale.


----------



## Igor91 (22 Agosto 2020)

Comunque ragazzi si parla di un proiettile in una busta, come la mafia.. sinceramente anche io me ne andrei, ora si capisce tutto.

Vedetevi l'intervista e soprattutto la risposta a Bergomi.


----------



## Solo (22 Agosto 2020)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo credo abbia già un offerta pronta, probabilmente dall'Inghilterra, perciò cerca di farsi cacciare


Sarei molto stupito. In Inghilterra l'ultimo ricordo che hanno di lui è quello di un allenatore che ha portato la sua società in tribunale.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte shock a termine del match col Siviglia:” Io e il club abbiamo idee diverse. Futuro Inter con o senza di me. Devo pensare anche alla mia famiglia. Ringrazierò sempre per l'opportunità che mi è stata data, ma tante cose non mi sono piaciute e non voglio fare un altro anno così. Per me è stata un'annata bellissima, ringrazio chi mi ha dato l'opportunità di fare un'esperienza bellissima. Ne è valsa la pena e ringrazierò sempre la società, ringrazierò Marotta, Ausilio, le persone che mi hanno scelto. Il mio punto di vista lo dirò a mente fredda, per costruire qualcosa d'importante ci vuole armonia".
> 
> *I quotidiani in edicola: Conte strappa con l'Inter dopo il KO contro il Siviglia. Pronto Allegri.*



Conte è uno dei pochi allenatori che è in grado di incidere sui giocatori in modo pesante. Quest'anno ha fatto i record di punti con l'Inter che non accadeva da 10 anni ed una finale che mancava da 10 anni. Il punto è che alla fine contano i trofei. Conte è un'arma a doppio taglio.. non puoi fare progetti con lui o vinci da subito oppure arrivederci. E' cosi.

A me di Conte non piacciono due cose. 1) la gestione Eriksen.. boh ma come fai a lasciare in panchina un giocatore del genere?? Il tutto per il famoso equilibrio.. tra l'altro al posto di Galiardini. Eriksen è un giocatore fenomenale per me, non può essere sfruttato in questo modo 2) quell'orrida difesa a 3.. ma questo è più un odio verso quel modulo. In Europa, tra l'altro, con quel modulo non vai da nessuna parte. I top team giocano con la difesa a 4.

Per me con Allegri che metterà Eriksen (tra l'altro vecchio suo pupillo) e con al difesa a 4 possono davvero svoltare.


----------



## diavolo (22 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> hanno preso hakimi



Ventura è libero.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte shock a termine del match col Siviglia:” Io e il club abbiamo idee diverse. Futuro Inter con o senza di me. Devo pensare anche alla mia famiglia. Ringrazierò sempre per l'opportunità che mi è stata data, ma tante cose non mi sono piaciute e non voglio fare un altro anno così. Per me è stata un'annata bellissima, ringrazio chi mi ha dato l'opportunità di fare un'esperienza bellissima. Ne è valsa la pena e ringrazierò sempre la società, ringrazierò Marotta, Ausilio, le persone che mi hanno scelto. Il mio punto di vista lo dirò a mente fredda, per costruire qualcosa d'importante ci vuole armonia".
> 
> *I quotidiani in edicola: Conte strappa con l'Inter dopo il KO contro il Siviglia. Pronto Allegri.*



Non è mai bello nè costruttivo interrompere un rapporto lavorativo in questo modo e ne escono male tutti : conte, dirigenti, proprietà.

Credo che Conte quando è stato contattato da Marotta nel progetto ci credesse eccome e lo ha sposato con tutto se stesso. Via via però ha capito che l'inter non è la juve come ambiente e si è troppo spesso sentito solo, a tal punto che ha dovuto fare da parafulmine.
Credo l'allenatore si aspettasse qualcosa di più da parte della proprietà, dai zanetti e dagli uomini nerazzurri ma l'inter non è la juve nè come ambiente nè come mentalità.
Sono certo che col suo ultimo sfogo il suo intento era quello di caricare la squadra , puntando sulla sindrome di accerchiamento, per poi lasciare ma da vincente. Alla mou.
Ma gli è andata male, sul più bello la squadra è crollata. 
Forse anche per colpa sua, non tutta ma anche sua.

Cosa ci dobbiamo aspettare da milanisti per il futuro?
Io credo l'inter sia comunque forte, più forte di noi , e abbia tracciato una via. Continuerà a far bene anche con Allegri, magari faranno anche meglio.
Di certo però credo che i trofei vadano vinti perchè le finali non capitano tutti gli anni e queste opportunità vanno colte.
Siamo quindi stati indirettamente fortunati perchè ,per quanto l'inter sia avanti a noi nel progetto di rinascita, resta ancora a mani vuote.


Chiudo infine con una riflessione.
Spesso quando dico che l'inter è davanti a noi o che la crescita dei nerazzurri è evidente mi sono attirato critiche che reputo eccessive, al limite del maligno oserei dire.
Partiamo dal presupposto che io sono milanista come voi e godo come un riccio nel vederli perdere , come non perdo occasione per sfotterli ( sono operativo dal triplice fischio da ieri sera) , ma questo è un forum di rossoneri e idealmente siamo tutti fratelli.
Ci sta quindi, credo, che si possa discutere della nostra condizione anche con lucidità e con grande spirito critico.
I panni sporchi, come si suol dire, si lavano in famiglia.
Fare le pulci verso il nostro operato non vuol dire non avere amor proprio ma vivere la fede a 360 gradi e non solo in quei benedetti ,e maledetti al tempo stesso, 90' di gara.

La fierezza del rossonero c'è sempre e mai vacillerà contro i nostri rivali ma tra noi credo posso permettermi di muovere una critica personale su una scelta che giudico scellerata anzichè su una giocata che trovo inadeguata.

Se ho offeso qualcuno ad ogni modo chiedo scusa.
Io non tifo maldini , non odio gazidis, non sono un fan di ibra.
Io tifo il milan.


----------



## Molenko (22 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mettiamo anche fosse cosí.....
> Tu hai un triennale che Cuba 24 netti dal 2020 al 2022.
> Tu fai quello per il quale vieni pagato, non spacchi la societá, dai come Pioli, dici che pensi al tuo lavoro non a dopo (e con Pioli le,voci urlavano, Pioli era senza contratto, Conte era blindatissimo).
> Fail il tuo, anche quello che ha fatto (secondo in campionato ed EL) senza creare polemiche.... voglio vedere la societá interrompere un biennale da 24 netti, con un altro annuale da 4 Netti sul groppone a cui dovrebbero aggiungere un pluriennale da almeno 10 netti per Allegri. Sono 50 milioni lordi per i tecnici e questo senza veri motivi (se Conte non rompe). Facciamo coach land?
> ...



Perfetto. 'Sta roba di Allegri che lavora da mesi per l'Inter non ha proprio senso.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mettiamo anche fosse cosí.....
> Tu hai un triennale che Cuba 24 netti dal 2020 al 2022.
> Tu fai quello per il quale vieni pagato, non spacchi la societá, dai come Pioli, dici che pensi al tuo lavoro non a dopo (e con Pioli le,voci urlavano, Pioli era senza contratto, Conte era blindatissimo).
> Fail il tuo, anche quello che ha fatto (secondo in campionato ed EL) senza creare polemiche.... voglio vedere la societá interrompere un biennale da 24 netti, con un altro annuale da 4 Netti sul groppone a cui dovrebbero aggiungere un pluriennale da almeno 10 netti per Allegri. Sono 50 milioni lordi per i tecnici e questo senza veri motivi (se Conte non rompe). Facciamo coach land?
> ...



Che è un pazzo è risaputo.
Lo ha portato marotta, si assumerà le responsabilità marotta.
Come accade in un mondo normale.

Le squadra di conte sono isteriche, nevrotiche ma faccio fatica a riconoscere uno stile qualitativo.
Forse la sua più bella creatura è stata la juve del primo anno e forse non è nemmeno un caso che fosse composta da molti gregari.
Certe cose all'inter non le ho capite, tipo l'ingaggio di Eriksen. Ma è stato un giocatore voluto da conte?
A me pare gli abbia creato più grattacapi che altro.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Agosto 2020)

Quando ha tirato in ballo la famiglia è stata l'apoteosi  c'è gente che si spacca la schiena e torna a casa la sera coi figli che stanno già dormendo per 1200€ al mese non per 1 milione ogni 30 giorni... "comunque ne è valsa la pena" (cit.)... E grazie


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che è un pazzo è risaputo.
> Lo ha portato marotta, si assumerà le responsabilità marotta.
> Come accade in un mondo normale.
> 
> ...



eriksen non è stato un giocatore voluto da conte, è stata un'occasione di mercato e giustamente la dirigenza dell'inter ha voluto cogliere. Se avessero accontentato in tutto e per tutto conte avrebbero dovuto prendere dzeko e vidal che dal punto di vista commerciale sono cattivi investimenti, ed è anche sicuro che conte tra messi e dzeko preferirebbe di gran lunga il secondo.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Agosto 2020)

Conte è già seduto sulla riva del fiume che aspetta di veder passare il cadavere di Pirlo.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte shock a termine del match col Siviglia:” Io e il club abbiamo idee diverse. Futuro Inter con o senza di me. Devo pensare anche alla mia famiglia. Ringrazierò sempre per l'opportunità che mi è stata data, ma tante cose non mi sono piaciute e non voglio fare un altro anno così. Per me è stata un'annata bellissima, ringrazio chi mi ha dato l'opportunità di fare un'esperienza bellissima. Ne è valsa la pena e ringrazierò sempre la società, ringrazierò Marotta, Ausilio, le persone che mi hanno scelto. Il mio punto di vista lo dirò a mente fredda, per costruire qualcosa d'importante ci vuole armonia".
> 
> *I quotidiani in edicola: Conte strappa con l'Inter dopo il KO contro il Siviglia. Pronto Allegri.*



Conte è sempre il solito, ma all'inda sono proprio degli sfigati


----------



## sunburn (22 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è mai bello nè costruttivo interrompere un rapporto lavorativo in questo modo e ne escono male tutti : conte, dirigenti, proprietà.
> 
> Credo che Conte quando è stato contattato da Marotta nel progetto ci credesse eccome e lo ha sposato con tutto se stesso. Via via però ha capito che l'inter non è la juve come ambiente e si è troppo spesso sentito solo, a tal punto che ha dovuto fare da parafulmine.
> Credo l'allenatore si aspettasse qualcosa di più da parte della proprietà, dai zanetti e dagli uomini nerazzurri ma l'inter non è la juve nè come ambiente nè come mentalità.
> ...


Se non ricordo male, Conte ha iniziato a lamentarsi già prima dell’inizio della stagione.
Io l’avrei cacciato quando fece quell’intervista post-partita in cui in sostanza disse “ma dove volete che andiamo con Barella e Sensi”(non usò queste parole, ma il senso era quello).


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Agosto 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male, Conte ha iniziato a lamentarsi già prima dell’inizio della stagione.
> Io l’avrei cacciato quando fece quell’intervista post-partita in cui in sostanza disse “ma dove volete che andiamo con Barella e Sensi”(non usò queste parole, ma il senso era quello).



si disse che barella e sensi venivano da cagliari e sassuolo e quindi giocatori inesperti. Non bisogna manco dimenticare che a causa delle sue sparate durante le conferenze ha fatto svalutare degli asset come perisic e naingollan


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Agosto 2020)

ahahahahaahahah sarebbe stupendo se lascia l'inter


----------



## smallball (22 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Conte è già seduto sulla riva del fiume che aspetta di veder passare il cadavere di Pirlo.



Lo credo anche io


----------



## Aron (22 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vamos! La serata perfetta



ahahahah 

Certo che l'Inter si è messa in una bella situazione con Conte e con la prossima stagione dietro l'angolo.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Agosto 2020)

La rosa dell'inter secondo me è fatta più per Allegri che per Conte. Però ancora faccio fatica a capire il reale valore di Allegri, mentre Conte si sa bene quello che può dare, i suoi limiti e i suoi pregi.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2020)

Chissà, magari va al Parma appena comprato dagli sceicchi.

E' la sua carriera, squadrette da ex-serie B o quasi, da riportare ai margini del successo con contratti clamorosi. Solo ai margini però.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Agosto 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La rosa dell'inter secondo me è fatta più per Allegri che per Conte. Però ancora faccio fatica a capire il reale valore di Allegri, mentre Conte si sa bene quello che può dare, i suoi limiti e i suoi pregi.


Vero e per di più Allegri è molto più pragmatico di Conte che è fissato col solito modulo. Secondo me Allegri tatticamente se lo mangia a Conte. Ha una capacità di lettura delle partite superiore al parrucchino.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Agosto 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> *La rosa dell'inter secondo me è fatta più per Allegri che per Conte*. Però ancora faccio fatica a capire il reale valore di Allegri, mentre Conte si sa bene quello che può dare, i suoi limiti e i suoi pregi.



Perché? Lo chiedo a te, ma non sei il primo a fare questa osservazione.
Hanno solo prime e seconde punte, zero esterni offensivi. Hanno mille centrali di difesa (per fare la difesa a tre) ed hanno appena acquistato il miglior esterno destro da difesa a tre in circolazione. L'unico giocatore non "Contiano" mi sembra Eriksen.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Agosto 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Vero e per di più Allegri è molto più pragmatico rispetto a Conte che è fissato col solito modulo. Secondo me Allegri tatticamente se lo mangia a Conte. Ha una capacità di lettura delle partite superiore al parrucchino.



L'Alllegri del primo e del terzo anno al Milan e dei primi tre anni alla juventus è un grande allenatore senza dubbio. In altri momenti mi è sembrato molto limitato. Resta il fatto che sia più versatile di Conte.
Nel caso dell'inter, hai un giocatore come Eriksen, secondo me devi far girare la squadra intorno a lui. Allegri probabilmente imposterebbe l'inter sul rombo a lui tanto caro, con il danese trequartista.
Il 5-3-2 di Conte è efficace, ma un po' anacronistico nel calcio moderno, soprattutto se i tuoi esterni si chiamano Young e D'Ambrosio, se in difesa hai elementi come Skriniar e Godin che faticano a giocare a tre e se a centrocampo devi mettere Gagliardini titolare perchè sennò ti scopri troppo. Poi per carità, Conte ha fatto comunque molto bene, è indubbiamente un grande allenatore.
[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] come ho scritto sopra, Allegri potrebbe proporre un 4-3-1-2. L'ha utilizzato al Cagliari, al Milan nella stagione dello scudetto e alla juventus l'anno della prima finale di Champions. Con quel modulo più o meno tutti gli interpreti (tolte alcune riserve come Moses e Candreva) verrebbero schierati nei loro ruoli naturali, e soprattutto ci sarebbe spazio per Eriksen.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Agosto 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'Alllegri del primo e del terzo anno al Milan e dei primi tre anni alla juventus è un grande allenatore senza dubbio. In altri momenti mi è sembrato molto limitato. Resta il fatto che sia più versatile di Conte.
> Nel caso dell'inter, hai un giocatore come Eriksen, secondo me devi far girare la squadra intorno a lui. Allegri probabilmente imposterebbe l'inter sul rombo a lui tanto caro, con il danese trequartista.
> Il 5-3-2 di Conte è efficace, ma un po' anacronistico nel calcio moderno, soprattutto se i tuoi esterni si chiamano Young e D'Ambrosio, se in difesa hai elementi come Skriniar e Godin che faticano a giocare a tre e se a centrocampo devi mettere Gagliardini titolare perchè sennò ti scopri troppo. Poi per carità, Conte ha fatto comunque molto bene, è indubbiamente un grande allenatore.
> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] come ho scritto sopra, Allegri potrebbe proporre un 4-3-1-2. L'ha utilizzato al Cagliari, al Milan nella stagione dello scudetto e alla juventus l'anno della prima finale di Champions. Con quel modulo più o meno tutti gli interpreti (tolte alcune riserve come Moses e Candreva) verrebbero schierati nei loro ruoli naturali, e soprattutto ci sarebbe spazio per Eriksen.



Opinione legittima, ma non mi quadra l'acquisto di Hakimi... 40 milioni per un terzino (che nemmeno gioca da terzino...) sono una cifra mostruosa se non sei il City.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Opinione legittima, ma non mi quadra l'acquisto di Hakimi... 40 milioni per un terzino (che nemmeno gioca da terzino...) sono una cifra mostruosa se non sei il City.



Nel calcio moderno i terzini più forti hanno spiccate caratteristiche offensive. Guarda Davies e Hernandez, per citarne un paio.
Hakimi può imparare a fare il terzino. Ti faccio una domanda: se Hakimi giocasse in top club come Real, Bayern, Psg o City, in che ruolo lo farebbero giocare?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Agosto 2020)

A me sembra che Conte sia peggiorato di brutto come allenatore. Resta un grande per far rinascere una squadra, ma la cosa finisce lì. Secondo me fuori dall'ambiente Juve, senza gli aiutini si è accorto che la vita è dura ed è andato fuori di testa.

A inizio stagione vi giuro che pensavo fosse più forte.... Rendiamoci conto che è riuscito a non vincere lo scudetto contro Sarri nella peggior annata della Juve degli ultimi 9 anni. 

Devo fare mea culpa e dare ragione a chi diceva che è sopravvalutato. Ieri il match comunque lo ha perso Conte. Nel secondo tempo sul 2 a 2 gli sfigati nerazzurri erano sulle gambe da un bel po', il genio non ha fatto alcun cambio ed hanno preso il gol del 3 a 2, pazzesco! In più ha tirato via Lautaro quando erano già sotto, una mossa senza senso. A quel punto dovevamo giocare con 3 punte e provare a sistemarla.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Agosto 2020)

La verità è che 2 tra i piu pagati allenatori del mondo, quindi considerati i migliori del globo, cioè Guardiola e Conte, non fanno alcuna differenza ormai da anni.

Vediamo se qualcuno capisce dove sta l' errore.....


----------



## Tsitsipas (22 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> A me sembra che Conte sia peggiorato di brutto come allenatore. Resta un grande per far rinascere una squadra, ma la cosa finisce lì. Secondo me fuori dall'ambiente Juve, senza gli aiutini si è accorto che la vita è dura ed è andato fuori di testa.
> 
> A inizio stagione vi giuro che pensavo fosse più forte.... Rendiamoci conto che è riuscito a non vincere lo scudetto contro Sarri nella peggior annata della Juve degli ultimi 9 anni.
> 
> Devo fare mea culpa e dare ragione a chi diceva che è sopravvalutato. Ieri il match comunque lo ha perso Conte. Nel secondo tempo sul 2 a 2 gli sfigati nerazzurri erano sulle gambe da un bel po', il genio non ha fatto alcun cambio ed hanno preso il gol del 3 a 2, pazzesco! In più ha tirato via Lautaro quando erano già sotto, una mossa senza senso. A quel punto dovevamo giocare con 3 punte e provare a sistemarla.



Ti quoto in tuttO (tranne quando ci definisci sfigati)


----------



## mil77 (22 Agosto 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Nel calcio moderno i terzini più forti hanno spiccate caratteristiche offensive. Guarda Davies e Hernandez, per citarne un paio.
> Hakimi può imparare a fare il terzino. Ti faccio una domanda: se Hakimi giocasse in top club come Real, Bayern, Psg o City, in che ruolo lo farebbero giocare?



Il problema è che Hakimi era del Real e lo hanno venduto, altrochè pensare di farlo giocare terzino...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2020)

Date per scontato Allegri accetti la panchina. Occhio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Hakimi era del Real e lo hanno venduto, altrochè pensare di farlo giocare terzino...



È Andato all Inter perché giocava con i 5 a centrocampo, il terzino non lo sa fare.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Perché? Lo chiedo a te, ma non sei il primo a fare questa osservazione.
> Hanno solo prime e seconde punte, zero esterni offensivi. Hanno mille centrali di difesa (per fare la difesa a tre) ed hanno appena acquistato il miglior esterno destro da difesa a tre in circolazione. L'unico giocatore non "Contiano" mi sembra Eriksen.



Questa squadra con questi interpreti sarebbe l'ideale per fare il 4-4-2.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Agosto 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Nel calcio moderno i terzini più forti hanno spiccate caratteristiche offensive. Guarda Davies e Hernandez, per citarne un paio.
> Hakimi può imparare a fare il terzino. Ti faccio una domanda: se Hakimi giocasse in top club come Real, Bayern, Psg o City, in che ruolo lo farebbero giocare?



Al Real non ci gioca per scelta loro 
Suppongo che lo abbiano proprio ritenuto inadeguato ad una difesa a 4, perché come giocatore da le piste al Carvajal odierno ed ai vari Odriozola e Nacho.
Comunque queste sono tutte supposizioni, ovviamente se Allegri giocherà a 4 il marocchino dovrà adattarsi, semplicemente non sono convinto che la squadra sia già stata costruita per Max.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Agosto 2020)

Secondo me la sconfitta non cambia nulla, anzi sicuramente starà rosicando di brutto di non potersene andare da vincente. Purtroppo prenderanno Allegri quindi un ulteriore salto di qualità per loro. Spalletti->Conte->Allegri, noi ancora dobbiamo arrivare al primo gradino di Spalletti. C'è da deprimersi a pensare come stiamo messi.


----------



## mil77 (22 Agosto 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È Andato all Inter perché giocava con i 5 a centrocampo, il terzino non lo sa fare.



Appunto


----------



## mil77 (22 Agosto 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Secondo me la sconfitta non cambia nulla, anzi sicuramente starà rosicando di brutto di non potersene andare da vincente. Purtroppo prenderanno Allegri quindi un ulteriore salto di qualità per loro. Spalletti->Conte->Allegri, noi ancora dobbiamo arrivare al primo gradino di Spalletti. C'è da deprimersi a pensare come stiamo messi.



Ma sei cosi sicuro cha allegri sia meglio di conte? X me con conte i mati sbagliati avrebbero vinto facile lo scudetto...


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che è un pazzo è risaputo.
> Lo ha portato marotta, si assumerà le responsabilità marotta.
> Come accade in un mondo normale.
> 
> ...



La prima juventus di Conte ha avuto il suo slancio al momento del "gol di Muntari". 
Si sono aggrappati per tutta la stagione a pareggini e al fatto che non perdevano MAI e sono andati senza sconfitte fino a fine anno.
Se avessero perso quella partita probabilmente racconteremo un'altra storia del Milan, della Juventus e di Conte. 
Questo ovviamente non toglie meriti per tutto il lavoro di Conte, ma è chiaro che all'Inter non sei così """"protetto"""" come alla Juventus.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma sei cosi sicuro cha allegri sia meglio di conte? X me con conte i mati sbagliati avrebbero vinto facile lo scudetto...



Per me l'anno prossimo è scudetto sicuro all'Inda, sia Conte che Allegri. Per me Allegri è un gradino superiore a Conte soprattutto in Europa.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma sei cosi sicuro cha allegri sia meglio di conte? X me con conte i mati sbagliati avrebbero vinto facile lo scudetto...



Allegri tatticamente nella sua carriera si è dimostrato più elastico di conte.
Come 'filosofia' è la prima differenza che balza agli occhi.
Come 'guida' invece hanno due metodologie del tutto diverse sia per la comunicazione che la gestione del gruppo.

Come risultati allegri forse ha fatto intravedere qualcosa in più di conte a livello internazionale(pur vincendo zero) ma quest'ultimo si è fatto un'esperienza all'estero a differenza di acciughina ed ha allenato pure la nazionale.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte shock a termine del match col Siviglia:” Io e il club abbiamo idee diverse. Futuro Inter con o senza di me. Devo pensare anche alla mia famiglia. Ringrazierò sempre per l'opportunità che mi è stata data, ma tante cose non mi sono piaciute e non voglio fare un altro anno così. Per me è stata un'annata bellissima, ringrazio chi mi ha dato l'opportunità di fare un'esperienza bellissima. Ne è valsa la pena e ringrazierò sempre la società, ringrazierò Marotta, Ausilio, le persone che mi hanno scelto. Il mio punto di vista lo dirò a mente fredda, per costruire qualcosa d'importante ci vuole armonia".
> 
> *I quotidiani in edicola: Conte strappa con l'Inter dopo il KO contro il Siviglia. Pronto Allegri.*


 ieri sera comunque il signor conte ci ha messo del suo, squadra che sa giocare solo un tipo di calcio non c'è l'opzione B.
E poi a 5 minuti dalla fine quando sei sotto e ti ostini ancora a fare il tiki taka davanti alla tua porta piuttosto che buttare palla in area,beh allora significa che la squadra e il suo allenatore non hanno capito niente.

Il Siviglia sentitamente ringrazia.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La prima juventus di Conte ha avuto il suo slancio al momento del "gol di Muntari".
> Si sono aggrappati per tutta la stagione a pareggini e al fatto che non perdevano MAI e sono andati senza sconfitte fino a fine anno.
> Se avessero perso quella partita probabilmente racconteremo un'altra storia del Milan, della Juventus e di Conte.
> Questo ovviamente non toglie meriti per tutto il lavoro di Conte, ma è chiaro che all'Inter non sei così """"protetto"""" come alla Juventus.



Non parlavo dei risultati ma del gioco.
La prima juve di conte, quella del primo anno, quella dei pepe e compagnia bella, non si è più vista.
Quella juve pressava sempre in avanti e andava a mille.

Dal secondo anno la squadra è diventata già più razionale e calcolatrice.
Credo sia la stessa filosofia di gioco di conte ad essersi evoluta.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> A me sembra che Conte sia peggiorato di brutto come allenatore. Resta un grande per far rinascere una squadra, ma la cosa finisce lì. Secondo me fuori dall'ambiente Juve, senza gli aiutini si è accorto che la vita è dura ed è andato fuori di testa.
> 
> A inizio stagione vi giuro che pensavo fosse più forte.... Rendiamoci conto che è riuscito a non vincere lo scudetto contro Sarri nella peggior annata della Juve degli ultimi 9 anni.
> 
> Devo fare mea culpa e dare ragione a chi diceva che è sopravvalutato. Ieri il match comunque lo ha perso Conte. Nel secondo tempo sul 2 a 2 gli sfigati nerazzurri erano sulle gambe da un bel po', il genio non ha fatto alcun cambio ed hanno preso il gol del 3 a 2, pazzesco! In più ha tirato via Lautaro quando erano già sotto, una mossa senza senso. A quel punto dovevamo giocare con 3 punte e provare a sistemarla.


Semplicemente non è un allenatore da partite secche, infatti in europa l'abbiamo visto più volte fare figuracce contro squadrette di molto inferiori. C'è da dire che con la nazionale ha fatto miracoli. Magari in futuro farà finalmente il salto di qualità, ma al momento è buono per i campionati e finisce lì.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Hakimi era del Real e lo hanno venduto, altrochè pensare di farlo giocare terzino...



Ha 22 anni. Alphonso Davies fino a 6 mesi fa era un esterno offensivo, e a vedere il fisico che ha, nessuno avrebbe mai potuto pensare di metterlo terzino. Il ruolo del terzino ormai è quello, e le grandi squadre giocano così. Se Hakimi vuole giocare in un top club e fare l'esterno in un centrocampo a 5, deve sperare che Conte o Mazzarri si accasino presto.


----------



## mil77 (22 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Allegri tatticamente nella sua carriera si è dimostrato più elastico di conte.
> Come 'filosofia' è la prima differenza che balza agli occhi.
> Come 'guida' invece hanno due metodologie del tutto diverse sia per la comunicazione che la gestione del gruppo.
> 
> Come risultati allegri forse ha fatto intravedere qualcosa in più di conte a livello internazionale(pur vincendo zero) ma quest'ultimo si è fatto un'esperienza all'estero a differenza di acciughina ed ha allenato pure la nazionale.



Tutto vero ma con una società forte alle spalle...è titto da dimostrare che l'inter lo sia...visto anche quello che dice conte


----------



## mil77 (22 Agosto 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Per me l'anno prossimo è scudetto sicuro all'Inda, sia Conte che Allegri. Per me Allegri è un gradino superiore a Conte soprattutto in Europa.



Può essere...ma l'inter se va bene si ritrova il 3/4 settembre senza i nazionali...deve cambiare modulo deve conoscere Allegri...io soprattutto x i primi mesi non la vedo cosi facile...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Può essere...ma l'inter se va bene si ritrova il 3/4 settembre senza i nazionali...deve cambiare modulo deve conoscere Allegri...io soprattutto x i primi mesi non la vedo cosi facile...



perchè i nazionali ? che turno c'è ?


----------



## Black (22 Agosto 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco chi continua ad osannarlo. La sua strafottenza ha così tanto preso il controllo sul personaggio che i suoi ragionamenti e i suoi comportamenti sono ormai quelli di malato mentale.
> 
> Prende uno sproposito, svendono giocatori scomodi che non gli vanno a genio, gli comprano giocatori costosissimi che lui stesso indica, salvo poi non far giocare alcuni di essi, criticandoli e/o distruggendoli da ogni punto di vista quando le cose non vanno per il verso giusto. Fa giocare male le sue squadre, ha una mentalità calcistica tutto il contrario che moderna e certamente non sa adattarsi, ma non è mai colpa sua, mai un'autocritica tecnico/tattica, è un continuo scarico di responsabilità su dirigenti o giocatori a suo dire senza esperienza... ma a chi può piacere uno così? Chi lo vuole? Chi se lo prende? Gli auguro di sparire dove meriterebbe.


Perfetto. Hai descritto in maniera esatta questo uomo di m.

Dopo questa esperienza spero sia finito il mito di 'conte allenatore vincente' e resta solo il conte allenatore costosissimo e distruttivo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Agosto 2020)

Per me con questa rosa è molto più adatta a Pochettino piuttosto che Allegri.

Comunque finalmente il mito e la sopravvalutazione di Conte sono finiti, spero di non vedere più vedove che si disperano per avere Andonio. 
In 10 anni non ha ancora fatto il salto di qualità, né come gioco(a me le squadre di conte sin dal primo anno di Juve hanno sempre dato l'impressione che manchino di qualcosa), né come mentalità.


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2020)

Ancora non capisco la pretesa di prendere eriksen nonostante non abbia un modulo con un trequartista. Giocatore rovinato


----------



## mil77 (22 Agosto 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> perchè i nazionali ? che turno c'è ?



Si per rurti. Il milan si riteova il 24 ma i nazionali il 30 partono ( gli italiani forse il 27) e tornano il 7/8 settembre


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Tutto vero ma con *una società forte alle spalle.*..è titto da dimostrare che l'inter lo sia...visto anche quello che dice conte



Quella serve a tutti, non solo a conte.
Mai visto un allenatore che vince da solo.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Agosto 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ancora non capisco la pretesa di prendere eriksen nonostante non abbia un modulo con un trequartista. Giocatore rovinato



Facile. Perché marotta è abituato a comprare così: per occasioni e opportunità. Poi se tatticamente sono inutili e diventano un peso non è problema. Non segue mai un nesso logico. Ed è uno dei suoi più grandi difetti. Oltre a conoscere i soliti 4 nomi e attingere dal circuito di procuratori che conosce. E poi si vengono a creare questi equivoci


----------



## hakaishin (22 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quella serve a tutti, non solo a conte.
> Mai visto un allenatore che vince da solo.


Ciao Peppe!!
Si però lui si è davvero lamentato troppo dal primo giorno. Sembrava che fosse lo controvoglia e adesso comincio a pensare sia davvero così. Hanno fatto tutto quello che ha voluto e chiesto. È semplicemente fuori di testa


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Facile. Perché marotta è abituato a comprare così: per occasioni e opportunità. Poi se tatticamente sono inutili e diventano un peso non è problema. Non segue mai un nesso logico. Ed è uno dei suoi più grandi difetti. Oltre a conoscere i soliti 4 nomi e attingere dal circuito di procuratori che conosce. E poi si vengono a creare questi equivoci



Ahimè tranne 4 forse 5 società di serie A operano tutti così. Ecco perché il calcio italiano è ridicolo se rapportato ad esempio a quello tedesco dove la progettazione sportiva viene prima di tutto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Facile. Perché marotta è abituato a comprare così: per occasioni e opportunità. Poi se tatticamente sono inutili e diventano un peso non è problema. Non segue mai un nesso logico. Ed è uno dei suoi più grandi difetti. Oltre a conoscere i soliti 4 nomi e attingere dal circuito di procuratori che conosce. E poi si vengono a creare questi equivoci



mbe eriksen è stata un'occasione ghiotta che andava sfruttata, fosse per conte si comprerebbero gregari in stile moses, lazaro...


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ciao Peppe!!
> Si però lui si è davvero lamentato troppo dal primo giorno. Sembrava che fosse lo controvoglia e adesso comincio a pensare sia davvero così. Hanno fatto tutto quello che ha voluto e chiesto. È semplicemente fuori di testa



Ciao edo, come ti va l'estate ?? Felice di risentirti.
Spero i tuoi stiano bene.

Guarda , proprio oggi parlavo con un mio amico bianconero di conte e mi diceva che quanto fatto da conte è gravissimo e andrebbe subito licenziato.
La juve, sempre a detta di questo mio amico, lo avrebbe licenziato.

Io concordo sulla prima parta ma non sulla seconda. Licenziarlo per poi pagargli tutto lo stipendio?
Ma anche no. E non credo la juve avrebbe fatto tanto.

Non sono esperto del settore ma credo ci siano tutte le condizioni affinchè la proprietà faccia causa a conte.
Storia tristissima che ha distrutto il mondo inter dal suo interno.
Purtroppo conte è fatto cosi, prendere o lasciare.


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Agosto 2020)

Prima di dare a Conte del pazzo vorrei sapere tutto riguardo questa vicenda.
Lui parla di "situazioni che non gli sono piaciute", ma non si é ben capito di cosa parli. 
Per me o si é accorto che l'Inter non ha lo stesso livello di protezione della Juve e questo gli ha causato problemi, o non si é sentito assecondato dal punto di vista del mercato, oppure ha sentito già qualcuno a Torino che gli ha assicurato che fallito il manichino Pirlo potrà tornare all'ovile, club che ovviamente ha un'attrattiva differente per lui.
Tornasse dai gobbi sarebbe clamoroso comunque.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Agosto 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ahimè tranne 4 forse 5 società di serie A operano tutti così. Ecco perché il calcio italiano è ridicolo se rapportato ad esempio a quello tedesco dove la progettazione sportiva viene prima di tutto.



Guarda, per esperienza personale (lo abbiamo avuto per 8 anni), marotta è bravo se parti da basi misere e ti porta allo step successivo . Superato questo step è completamente inadeguato e sono stato molto contento che sia andato via. Come sarò contento quando andrà vi paratici che ha il suo Stesso modus operandi dato che è stato il suo portaborse per 20 anni. Già il livello dell’Inter comincia ad essere inadeguato per marotta. Ha un modo di pensare arcaico è tremendamente provinciale.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Agosto 2020)

Visti i comportamenti avuti con Chelsea e Inter dubito che qualche top club se lo voglia portare in casa.
A questo punto non vedo dove possa andare ad allenare, nazionale a parte.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Agosto 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> mbe eriksen è stata un'occasione ghiotta che andava sfruttata, fosse per conte si comprerebbero gregari in stile moses, lazaro...



Si ma non funziona così. Se tu hai un determinato tipo di squadra, con un proprio assetto che non prevede un giocatore come Eriksen, non lo prendi e basta perché non ti serve. Anche se è un’occasione. E prende pure 10 milioni di euro a 29 anni...non facile da sistemare la situazione.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2020)

Eppure, bisogna essere onesti e coerenti, fino a poco fa molti avrebbero pagato di tasca propria per vedere Conte al Milan.

Anzi, è stato a lungo invocato come unico eroe in grado di salvare il Milan.

Ora, insomma, pare diventato l'ultimo dei bischeri.


----------



## Kayl (22 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma non funziona così. Se tu hai un determinato tipo di squadra, con un proprio assetto che non prevede un giocatore come Eriksen, non lo prendi e basta perché non ti serve. Anche se è un’occasione. E prende pure 10 milioni di euro a 29 anni...non facile da sistemare la situazione.



Non è questo il punto, Eriksen a quella cifra era come comprare un lingotto d'oro da 5000 euro spendendone 1500. Anche se tua moglie non se ne fa niente del lingotto e vuole l'anello, il lingotto lo compri, MA poi prendi anche l'anello, così fai contenta la moglie e fai contento te vendendo il lingotto poco dopo. Eriksen se lo vendono fanno una bella plusvalenza, ci fosse stato in panca qualsiasi altro allenatore sul pianeta sarebbe stato un affare che andava fatto, in ogni caso. Il problema è che hanno preso Eriksen e non anche quello che chiedeva Conte. Eriksen non era uno spreco di soldi, ma una plusvalenza assicurata, non c'era bisogno di non accontentare Conte. Di affari andavano fatti due, ne hanno fatto solo quello per la società e non per l'allenatore.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ciao edo, come ti va l'estate ?? Felice di risentirti.
> Spero i tuoi stiano bene.
> 
> Guarda , proprio oggi parlavo con un mio amico bianconero di conte e mi diceva che quanto fatto da conte è gravissimo e andrebbe subito licenziato.
> ...


Tutto bene grazie! Sto finendo le mie 2 settimane di ferie tra Calabria e Sicilia. Tu invece? Spero tutto bene.
Si i miei ora stanno benissimo!! Grazie sempre per l’interessamento!

Si Conte è davvero da licenziamento anche se questa volta non credo ci siano gli estremi per una causa.
Io ve lo dicevo da quando firmò per l’Inter, possiamo trovare anche i post..è andato nel luogo peggiore per lui, per un miliardo di motivi non poteva e doveva andare all’Inter. Ma forse non aveva alternative e si andato a mettere in una situazione spiacevole. Io ve lo avevo detto che non avrebbe combinato nulla, è stato troppo sopravvalutato così come la stessa squadra.

Probabilmente alla Juve sarebbe stato licenziato o avrebbero trovato un compromesso..come fu poi quando ci lasciò.
Lui oltrepassa i limiti, è squilibrato c’è poco da fare. I successi alla Juve e la vicenda squalifica, lo hanno completamente rimbambito. Mi auguro per lui che si prenda una lunga pausa...


----------



## Kayl (22 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eppure, bisogna essere onesti e coerenti, fino a poco fa molti avrebbero pagato di tasca propria per vedere Conte al Milan.
> 
> Anzi, è stato a lungo invocato come unico eroe in grado di salvare il Milan.
> 
> Ora, insomma, pare diventato l'ultimo dei bischeri.



Conte al Milan sarebbe stato la morte, la difesa a tre per noi è una ghigliottina, a livello cromosomico proprio. Unica eccezione è stato un anno con Zaccheroni, ma in campo c'era ben altra roba.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Prima di dare a Conte del pazzo vorrei sapere tutto riguardo questa vicenda.
> Lui parla di "situazioni che non gli sono piaciute", ma non si é ben capito di cosa parli.
> Per me o si é accorto che l'Inter non ha lo stesso livello di protezione della Juve e questo gli ha causato problemi, o non si é sentito assecondato dal punto di vista del mercato, oppure ha sentito già qualcuno a Torino che gli ha assicurato che fallito il manichino Pirlo potrà tornare all'ovile, club che ovviamente ha un'attrattiva differente per lui.
> Tornasse dai gobbi sarebbe clamoroso comunque.


Lui alla Juve non ci metterà più piede finché c’è Andrea Agnelli. E meno male 
Tutta sta manfrina non è per tornare alla Juve...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Agosto 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Visti i comportamenti avuti con Chelsea e Inter dubito che qualche top club se lo voglia portare in casa.
> A questo punto non vedo dove possa andare ad allenare, nazionale a parte.



Purtroppo ha ancora grosso credito, vero che non allenerà top club però può ancora ambire a Roma/Napoli/Milan se parliamo di Italia e a un Arsenal/Atletico all'estero. 

Poi potrebbe tornare alla Juve, in nazionale Mancini andrà avanti fino al mondiale credo. Ci potrebbe essere il PSG ma a questo punto non so quanto sia possibile visto che non ci sta con la testa.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Agosto 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non è questo il punto, Eriksen a quella cifra era come comprare un lingotto d'oro da 5000 euro spendendone 1500. Anche se tua moglie non se ne fa niente del lingotto e vuole l'anello, il lingotto lo compri, MA poi prendi anche l'anello, così fai contenta la moglie e fai contento te vendendo il lingotto poco dopo. Eriksen se lo vendono fanno una bella plusvalenza, ci fosse stato in panca qualsiasi altro allenatore sul pianeta sarebbe stato un affare che andava fatto, in ogni caso. Il problema è che hanno preso Eriksen e non anche quello che chiedeva Conte. Eriksen non era uno spreco di soldi, ma una plusvalenza assicurata, non c'era bisogno di non accontentare Conte. Di affari andavano fatti due, ne hanno fatto solo quello per la società e non per l'allenatore.



Nel calcio non funziona così però. Ora hanno un peso morto in squadra. Ma Eriksen a 29 anni con quello stipendio chi se lo prende? E quanto pensi possa valere dopo una stagione orrenda? Non credo lo venderanno la prossima stagione. Poi chi se lo prende ancora più vecchio con quell’ingaggio? Aver preso Eriksen è stata una boiata a la marotta...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eppure, bisogna essere onesti e coerenti, fino a poco fa molti avrebbero pagato di tasca propria per vedere Conte al Milan.
> 
> Anzi, è stato a lungo invocato come unico eroe in grado di salvare il Milan.
> 
> Ora, insomma, pare diventato l'ultimo dei bischeri.



Non facciamo i nomi per pietà dai


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eppure, bisogna essere onesti e coerenti, fino a poco fa molti avrebbero pagato di tasca propria per vedere Conte al Milan.
> 
> Anzi, è stato a lungo invocato come unico eroe in grado di salvare il Milan.
> 
> Ora, insomma, pare diventato l'ultimo dei bischeri.



Beh dai un grande allenatore lo era e lo è tutt'ora.
Poi può piacere o non piacere per il calcio che pratica (io ad esempio non sono un fan della difesa a 3) ma questi sono gusti.
Ma stavolta temo che professionalmente la sua carriera sia fortemente incrinata.
Quanto accaduto all'inter, dopo quanto successo al chelsea e in un certo senso anche alla juve lo hanno ormai messo in luce come un personaggio scomodo e ingestibile.
I suoi nervi non hanno retto.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh dai un grande allenatore lo era e lo è tutt'ora.
> Poi può piacere o non piacere per il calcio che pratica (io ad esempio non sono un fan della difesa a 3) ma questi sono gusti.
> Ma stavolta temo che professionalmente la sua carriera sia fortemente incrinata.
> Quanto accaduto all'inter, dopo quanto successo al chelsea e in un certo senso anche alla juve lo hanno ormai messo in luce come un personaggio scomodo e ingestibile.
> I suoi nervi non hanno retto.



Sarà. Io lo considero ancora uno dei migliori al mondo in assoluto e noto una critica molto superficiale e strumentale (non tua).

Pure all'Inter ragazzi... ha preso una squadra che si è qualificata alla CL all'ultimo minuto e ha fatto invece questa stagione, più punti, più goal fatti.

Come risultati, ha raggiunto una finale di EL all'Inda, dove non succedeva da dieci anni, ha vinto una Premier col Chelsea, più i vari scudetti da oltre 100 punti alla Juve.

È un allenatore che mette una pressione incredibile all'ambiente, non ammette errori da parte di nessuno, pretende sempre il massimo. Questo non piace a tutti, sia giocatori che dirigenti, questo e il suo difetto. Ad alcuni piace di più godersi le baldracche, le gite in barca e discoteche. 

Con questo è chiaro abbia dei difetti, su tutti il fatto che per gestirlo bisogna avere la medesima mentalità anche come società.


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lui alla Juve non ci metterà più piede finché c’è Andrea Agnelli. E meno male
> Tutta sta manfrina non è per tornare alla Juve...



Ci vediamo fra 6 mesi. 
Le cose stanno cosí, e non dirmi che state cercando l'intuizione à la Guardiola o à la Zidane, sapete benissimo che é tutta un'altra storia, dato che Guardiola e Zidane la gavetta seria l'hanno fatta con le squadre B, e addirittura Zidane é stato secondo per anni di un mostro sacro come Carletto: avete messo un pischello come allenatore della prima squadra, un pischello che guadagna la miseria di 1,8 netti.
Questo, per me, per due motivi: o siete con le pezze al culo, possibile dopo aver visto il vostro bilancio; oppure aspettare che qualcuno si liberi e quel qualcuno al momento sta facendo di tutto per farsi cacciare.

Sí, possibilmente Agnelli non lo vorrebbe, ma gli strappi si possono ricucire. Se Sarri é andato alla Juve dopo il suo passato, dopo avergli fatto la guerra, non vedo perché Conte non possa tornare. 

Quindi secondo te é l'una o l'altra cosa? Siete alla canna del gas o é già in programma un ritorno del condottiero?
Io fossi in te spererei nella seconda.


----------



## Kayl (22 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Nel calcio non funziona così però. Ora hanno un peso morto in squadra. Ma Eriksen a 29 anni con quello stipendio chi se lo prende? E quanto pensi possa valere dopo una stagione orrenda? Non credo lo venderanno la prossima stagione. Poi chi se lo prende ancora più vecchio con quell’ingaggio? Aver preso Eriksen è stata una boiata a la marotta...



ancora più vecchio? L'han preso a metà stagione eh.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sarà. Io lo considero ancora uno dei migliori al mondo in assoluto e noto una critica molto superficiale e strumentale (non tua).
> 
> Pure all'Inter ragazzi... ha preso una squadra che si è qualificata alla CL all'ultimo minuto e ha fatto invece questa stagione, più punti, più goal fatti.
> 
> ...



Non parlo dei risultati, sono stato uno dei primi qua a far notare la crescita dell'inter e mi sono reso antipatico.
Per cosa poi? Per aver riconosciuto l'ovvio?

Conte a mio parere ha fatto bene e la squadra è cresciuta anche se alcune mosse, tipo eriksen , non le ho capite.

Però se siamo onesti dobbiamo anche riconoscere che come da noi abbiamo gridato alla vergogna per quanto accaduto tra boban , maldini , gazidis e il nome di rangnick uscito a stagione in corso, come vergognoso è stato l'allontanamento di boban, dobbiamo anche ammettere che è indecoroso sentir parlare conte contro la sua dirigenza e proprietà.

Il mondo inter si è spaccato e conte ha fatto nulla per lavare i panni sporchi in famiglia.
Reazione schizofrenica di un uomo che ha perso il controllo dei nervi per un'incapacità a non accettare la sconfitta.
Sottolineo ciò pur ribadendo che molti degli sfoghi di conte li reputavo giusti nella sostanza, non nella forma.
La juve ha potere politico, mediatico e arbitrale , non è un mistero, e l'inter troppo spesso è stata zitta senza proferire parola.
Non va bene.
Conte avrebbe solo voluto che di certe cose se ne occupassero i dirigenti ma i cinesi certe cose non le concepiscono, zanetti ha lo stesso peso di un orsacchiotto e marotta non ha avuto la forza di parlare.
La juve ha creato un sistema e solo quando duelli con loro capisci quanto sia complicato avere equità.
Spesso ho preso le difese dell'inter e mi sono sentito dare del piangina eppure dovremmo saperne qualcosa anche noi.

Anche lo scorso anno sollevai il problema dello schifoso finale di campionato dell'atalanta con le rivali che si scansavano per farla arrivare quarta.
Tutti mi diedero del complottista : 'ehh ma l'atalanta ha meritato!!', era lo spot nazionale.
Oggi tutti denunciano le polpette muratore. Tardi amico, tardi.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ci vediamo fra 6 mesi.
> Le cose stanno cosí, e non dirmi che state cercando l'intuizione à la Guardiola o à la Zidane, sapete benissimo che é tutta un'altra storia, dato che Guardiola e Zidane la gavetta seria l'hanno fatta con le squadre B, e addirittura Zidane é stato secondo per anni di un mostro sacro come Carletto: avete messo un pischello come allenatore della prima squadra, un pischello che guadagna la miseria di 1,8 netti.
> Questo, per me, per due motivi: o siete con le pezze al culo, possibile dopo aver visto il vostro bilancio; oppure aspettare che qualcuno si liberi e quel qualcuno al momento sta facendo di tutto per farsi cacciare.
> 
> ...


Non so, io non ho tutte le certezze che avete qui. Se agnelli avesse voluto il ritorno di Conte, sarebbe già tornato l’anno scorso e preferì digerire l’arrivo di sarri (sponsorizzato da paratici e nedved dopo Conte) e non avrebbe annunciato Pirlo immediatamente. Lo strappo da ricucire è enorme e agnelli non gli perdona certi comportamenti vergognosi. Su Pirlo poi c’è sicuramente una parte economica e una parte di volontà di fare una scommessa. Vedremo che sarà. Io ho già detto che se non ci sono allenatori top disponibili e dobbiamo pagare pure sarri, mi va benissimo Pirlo. Di certo Conte non lo vuole più nessuno alla Juve. Tranne forse un piccolo manipolo di tifosi nostalgici


----------



## hakaishin (22 Agosto 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ancora più vecchio? L'han preso a metà stagione eh.



No dicevo , se non lo vendono nella stagione 2020/21, poi sarà ancora più difficile venderlo per via di età e costi...


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eppure, bisogna essere onesti e coerenti, fino a poco fa molti avrebbero pagato di tasca propria per vedere Conte al Milan.
> 
> Anzi, è stato a lungo invocato come unico eroe in grado di salvare il Milan.



Io sempre stato tra quelli.
Ma noi avevamo e abbiamo tutt'ora bisogno di un allenatore che ci porti in Champions a occhi chiusi.
Per me poteva venire portarci in Champions e levare le tende anche dopo un anno se non gli stava bene.

L'Inter aveva già raggiunto quello step con Spalletti.
Se ha puntato su Conte era per andare più su.
E in fin dei conti ha fallito tutti gli obiettivi.
Adesso se Andonio avesse le palle direbbe "ok quest'anno è andata così ma non buttiamo il lavoro fatto fino ad oggi e il prossimo anno facciamo il mazzo a tutti" 
invece se ne va così mentre Sarri e Gattuso hanno vinto trofei e lui niente


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non parlo dei risultati, sono stato uno dei primi qua a far notare la crescita dell'inter e mi sono reso antipatico.
> Per cosa poi? Per aver riconosciuto l'ovvio?
> 
> Conte a mio parere ha fatto bene e la squadra è cresciuta anche se alcune mosse, tipo eriksen , non le ho capite.
> ...



Certamente. Ma Conte è l'allenatore non il direttore generale. 

Comunque i dettagli per ora non sono emersi, anzi le parole di Conte suonano oscure, segno che i panni in effetti li lavano in casa, diciamo che vediamo l'acqua sporca che esce dallo scolo...

Pure l'addio di Allegri alla Juve non fu proprio morbido, tantomeno quello di Sarri.
In questo non vedo Conte tanto peggio degli altri.

Casomai lui è un personaggio con modi arroganti e antipatico, di conseguenza la gestione di queste situazioni è poco elegante rispetto ad altri più aziendalisti. 

Sul futuro dopo l'Inter, penso anche io che sarà in salita. Tanti grandi club hanno paura a prendere uno come lui perché sicuramente con Conte non si vivacchia.

Quindi escluderei tutti i club disorganizzati che vivacchiano, intanto. Se invece ci sarà qualcuno che ha davvero grandi ambizioni sarà diverso. Conte è come un terremoto, prima di costruire qualcosa distrugge tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certamente. Ma Conte è l'allenatore non il direttore generale.
> 
> Comunque i dettagli per ora non sono emersi, anzi le parole di Conte suonano oscure, segno che i panni in effetti li lavano in casa, diciamo che vediamo l'acqua sporca che esce dallo scolo...
> 
> ...



Non credo lo sfogo di conte contro la proprietà e la dirigenza sia nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile agli sfoghi di sarri o allegri.
Conte ha detto a chiare lettere che la proprietà e i dirigenti all'inter non hanno fatto il loro.
Presa di posizione gravissima.
Il dipendente non può prendersela col capo. In nessun settore.

Abbiamo fatto la morale a boban?? Bene, con coerenza va fatta anche al signor conte.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io sempre stato tra quelli.
> Ma noi avevamo e abbiamo tutt'ora bisogno di un allenatore che ci porti in Champions a occhi chiusi.
> Per me poteva venire portarci in Champions e levare le tende anche dopo un anno se non gli stava bene.
> 
> ...



Figuriamoci, noi non siamo in grado di gestire uno come Conte. Sarebbe come chiamare Hamilton per guidare il furgone della DHL.

Conte non concepisce nemmeno giocare per il quarto posto. In carriera sua, le rare volte che non ha vinto il campionato, due in tutto negli ultimi dieci anni, sono state viste come fallimenti. Questo dice molto del personaggio.

Per il resto hai ragione, Conte è fatto così. Pretende il massimo, vuole vincere sempre e tutto, con Conte non si vivacchia e non si arriva quarti. È proprio impossibile.

Una stagione dove non vince lo scudetto Conte la vive come una catastrofe. È un personaggio particolare.

Lo devi chiamare se pensi di avere una Mercedes, altrimenti stanne alla larga.


----------



## Solo (22 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eppure, bisogna essere onesti e coerenti, fino a poco fa molti avrebbero pagato di tasca propria per vedere Conte al Milan.
> 
> Anzi, è stato a lungo invocato come unico eroe in grado di salvare il Milan.
> 
> Ora, insomma, pare diventato l'ultimo dei bischeri.


Io continuerei a prenderlo subito. Prima di cominciare a farti domande su di lui devi arrivare almeno ad avere una squadra che è competitiva per le competizioni europee.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non credo lo sfogo di conte contro la proprietà e la dirigenza sia nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile agli sfoghi di sarri o allegri.
> Conte ha detto a chiare lettere che la proprietà e i dirigenti all'inter non hanno fatto il loro.
> Presa di posizione gravissima.
> Il dipendente non può prendersela col capo. In nessun settore.
> ...



Non conosciamo i dettagli. Per questo aspetterei a fare la morale a Conte.

Lui voleva vincere lo scudetto quest'anno, mi pare una situazione diversa rispetto al casino successo da noi per una stagione giocata sempre a metà classifica.

Comunque io sono tra quelli che non ha mai amato Conte e non lo invocava come il Salvatore, anzi. Ciò non toglie che sia un super super super allenatore, di quelli che da soli davvero cambiano una squadra, altroché. 

Il suo 5% di peso di un allenatore pesa tutto.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Io continuerei a prenderlo subito. Prima di cominciare a farti domande su di lui devi arrivare almeno ad avere una squadra che è competitiva per le competizioni europee.



Io penso che sia troppo per ip Milan di oggi.

Conte e Vivacchiare sono agli antipodi.

Però è un grandissimo allenatore.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sarà. Io lo considero ancora uno dei migliori al mondo in assoluto e noto una critica molto superficiale e strumentale (non tua).
> 
> Pure all'Inter ragazzi... ha preso una squadra che si è qualificata alla CL all'ultimo minuto e ha fatto invece questa stagione, più punti, più goal fatti.
> 
> ...



Non troverai mai 40 persone con la stessa mentalitá tra staff, dirigenza e giocatori . É un personaggio distruttivo insostenibile non dico nel lungo, ma nel medio periodo.

Diciamo che se fossi un proprietario di societá a cui è stato diagnosticato un male incurabile che mi da 18 mesi di vita, lo prenderei e prendere anche delle fruste per giocatori e dirigenza, ma se appena appena mi danno 3 anni di vita... no, grazie.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non conosciamo i dettagli. Per questo aspetterei a fare la morale a Conte.
> 
> Lui voleva vincere lo scudetto quest'anno, mi pare una situazione diversa rispetto al casino successo da noi per una stagione giocata sempre a metà classifica.
> 
> ...



Dai quando si parla di grande allenatore lo sai anche tu come funziona : società ambiziosa prende un grande ad, grande ad prende un grande ds, grande ds prende un grande allenatore per costruire una grande squadra.
Diciamo che è una delle regole più antiche del calcio e spesso noi tifosi stiamo li ad aspettare certi nomi per capire la bontà delle ambizioni sportive.
Poi può essere conte, può essere allegri , può essere spalletti ma raramente una società fa sedere in panchina uno di questi allenatori se non ha progetti seri. Anzi, sono gli stessi allenatori che non si prestano a progetti mediocri. Noi oggi siamo a un livello pioli, dopo anni di sciagure.
Poi può capitare anche l'eccezione in panca ma di certo non si scappa dalla società ambiziosa , dal grande ad, dal grande ds.

Del resto se abbiamo 'ammirato' al milan i brocchi, gli inzaghi, gattuso, giampaolo, ecc ecc non è che sia stata sfortuna la nostra.

Sullo sfogo di conte credo ci sia poco da capire o interpretare. E' stato chiarissimo.Ha puntato il dito contro chi non avrebbe dovuto.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non troverai mai 40 persone con la stessa mentalitá tra staff, dirigenza e giocatori . É un personaggio distruttivo insostenibile non dico nel lungo, ma nel medio periodo.
> 
> Diciamo che se fossi un proprietario di societá a cui è stato diagnosticato un male incurabile che mi da 18 mesi di vita, lo prenderei e prendere anche delle fruste per giocatori e dirigenza, ma se appena appena mi danno 3 anni di vita... no, grazie.



Distruttivo per chi non regge ambizioni e pressione oltre ogni limite.

I giocatori che riescono a seguirlo vivono l'apice della carriera, alcuni devono baciare i piedi a Conte perché ha cambiato letteralmente la carriera.

Ma non è facile seguirlo. A chi piacciono le discoteche, le baldracche, la bella vita, a quelli che giocano bene una partita e poi pensano di vivere di rendita... per questi Conte è un incubo. Soprattutto è impossibile, proprio impossibile convivere con Conte se pensi che in fondo il quarto posto sia un buon risultato.

In generale, se lo chiami sai a cosa vai incontro.


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non so, io non ho tutte le certezze che avete qui. Se agnelli avesse voluto il ritorno di Conte, sarebbe già tornato l’anno scorso e preferì digerire l’arrivo di sarri (sponsorizzato da paratici e nedved dopo Conte) e non avrebbe annunciato Pirlo immediatamente. Lo strappo da ricucire è enorme e agnelli non gli perdona certi comportamenti vergognosi. Su Pirlo poi c’è sicuramente una parte economica e una parte di volontà di fare una scommessa. Vedremo che sarà. Io ho già detto che se non ci sono allenatori top disponibili e dobbiamo pagare pure sarri, mi va benissimo Pirlo. Di certo Conte non lo vuole più nessuno alla Juve. Tranne forse un piccolo manipolo di tifosi nostalgici



Ammiro il vostro ottimismo circa l'arrivo di Pirlo.
L'anno scorso parlavamo di un possibile arrivo di Guardiola, e ora vi trovate in una situazione assolutamente inedita per ciò che vi ho detto prima, ovvero avete non un esordiente in panchina, ma uno che addirittura non ha fatto neanche una panchina fra i professionisti. Io non presi bene ad esempio l'arrivo di Clarence sulla nostra panchina, uno che quanto meno aveva fatto l'allenatore /giocatore nel Botafogo.
Qui parliamo di un salto nel buio addirittura molto piú brusco.

Su Conte dimentichiamo due cose:

1) La prima é che la programmazione quest'anno é diversa, non c'è stato a mio modo di vedere di ponderare questa scelta che mi é parsa piú impulsiva che altro. Tutte le squadre stanno cercando di preparare la stagione in fretta e furia. E l'eliminazione subita dalla settima in Ligue 1, seppure squadra tutt'altro che arrendevole secondo me vi ha assestato un colpo brutto che ha stordito una dirigenza che non si aspettava sta débacle.
Ci credevate quest'anno, forse piú che altre volte, e neanche siete riusciti ad arrivare in Portogallo.
Questo, tralasciando il bilancio, é il motivo per cui avete preso Pirlo e lo avete annunciato il giorno dopo. 

2) La separazione fra Conte e l'Inter non é facile, e per me non é ancora scontata, per cui non avreste potuto aspettare fino ad allora.
Non riesco a immaginare un accordo fra Inter e conte e/o Inter e Juve per liberare Conte. L'Inter preferibbe giustamente tenerlo prigioniero da separato in casa piuttosto che farlo tornare da voi. Guarda come hanno agito con Spalletti, hanno preferito pagarlo loro di tasca loro piuttosto che farlo venire da noi, sapendo che sarebbe stato un valore aggiunto.
Conte si vedrà con la dirigenza dell'Inter martedí e splp eventualmente vi si separerà. Avreste potuto attendere cosí tanto per programmare la nuova stagione? Già avete difficoltà a farlo in tempi normali, figuriamoci se aveste potuto farlo in due settimane.

Pirlo é un ripiego, attualmente io penso che il vostro vero obiettivo sia ancora irraggiungibile per voi. 
Una volta che Pirlo avrà fallito Antonio, se riuscirà a liberarsi (e sta facendo di tutto per farlo), potrà tornare alla base.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Agosto 2020)

pare che dopo la lite con Zhang gli farà il gesto degli occhi a mandorla...


----------



## hakaishin (22 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ammiro il vostro ottimismo circa l'arrivo di Pirlo.
> L'anno scorso parlavamo di un possibile arrivo di Guardiola, e ora vi trovate in una situazione assolutamente inedita per ciò che vi ho detto prima, ovvero avete non un esordiente in panchina, ma uno che addirittura non ha fatto neanche una panchina fra i professionisti. Io non presi bene ad esempio l'arrivo di Clarence sulla nostra panchina, uno che quanto meno aveva fatto l'allenatore /giocatore nel Botafogo.
> Qui parliamo di un salto nel buio addirittura molto piú brusco.
> 
> ...



Ti ripeto che non tornerà. Il tuo discorso lo capisco ma non lo condivido. Ti posso garantire che se avessero voluto sarebbe tornato l’anno scorso prima di prendere sarri. Ed è una cosa certa. I nostri obiettivi “irrangiungibili” sono altri, non certo Conte.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci, noi non siamo in grado di gestire uno come Conte. Sarebbe come chiamare Hamilton per guidare il furgone della DHL.
> 
> Conte non concepisce nemmeno giocare per il quarto posto. In carriera sua, le rare volte che non ha vinto il campionato, due in tutto negli ultimi dieci anni, sono state viste come fallimenti. Questo dice molto del personaggio.
> 
> ...



Sì ma non puoi pensare di poter vincere sempre e subito al primo anno. 
Se il primo anno lotti per vincere e non ce la fai, ma hai messo ottime basi per l'anno successivo, devi avere il coraggio di riprovarci.
Adesso dopo la sconfitta di ieri sono uscite fuori tutte le problematiche dell'Inter, in studio a Sky si mette le mani avanti e si dice che sarà già difficile ripetere il 2° posto di quest'anno, ma io sono convinto che partirebbero tranquillamente in pole position per il campionato del prossimo anno. Se non lo vincono loro, con Allegri o chicchessia, voglio vedere chi lo vince. 
Per questo le scenate alla Conte per me sono fuori luogo, in questo contesto.


----------



## Milanoide (22 Agosto 2020)

A mio modesto parere:

Spalletti, sopravvalutato e nelle sue ellissi verbali si aggroviglia su se stesso. Non avvelena i pozzi come fa Conte, ma si riduce parimenti a macchietta. Come si fa a ritenere Pioli inferiore? Solo perché nelle conferenze stampa dice pane al pane e vino al vino? Esattamente come farebbe Donadoni? La gente onesta, professionale non mediaticamente istrionica non merita un posto? una panchina? Spalletti ha dovuto gestire Totti agli sgoccioli, Icardi e Wanda Nara. Difficile, eh! Quindi bravo. Ma stiamo parlando di Conte che non prevede Eriksen nei suoi schemi. Ma Lautaro quando mai avrebbe visto il campo con Spalletti che giocava solo ad una punta? Lautaro senza la pazza Wanda Nara che finì col fare panchinare Icardi, sarebbe mai riuscito a dare prova di sé?
E con Spalletti in panchina ed una squadra di molto superiore alla nostra, il posto in CL te lo giochi negli ultimi 20 minuti contro noi e Atalanta? Come disse l'odiato Zio Bergomi, Spalletti è bravo, all'occasione "incarta" la partita
all'avversario, ma contro i cali di concentrazione con le piccole non aveva rimedi.
Allegri. Un gestore, non un costruttore visionario.
Per anni ho preferito i "costruttori" di gioco. Ora sto rivalutando i "gestori". Resto dell'idea che un gestore viva molto di rendita su quanto ha fatto il costruttore che lo ha preceduto. E se nessun costruttore lo ha preceduto, allora non farà molto. Allegri molto bravo a preparare le partite dentro/fuori di CL, poi la differenza la fanno i giocatori. Il palo di Niang o l'autogol di Lukaku restano episodi, importanti, ma episodi.
Non avrei voluto e continuo a non volere Conte per la sua distruttività. I "creatori" lasciano scorie mentali, consumano sé stessi ed i giocatori. Sacchi, Rangnik... tutta gente che rasentò l'esaurimento mentale. Non lo auguro a nessuno, nemmeno a Conte.

I giocatori "bravi ragazzi" sono teoricamente preferibili. Ma certi talenti sono sregolati per natura. Se hai la fortuna di trovare il ragazzaccio che incanala tutte le sue energie nel vincere, rinunciarci solo perché è un po' " mona" è un bel rischio. 
Per le note cifre in ballo, io non sarei così sicuro che Conte lasci. Fra due giorni magari si vedono e lui dice " io in queste condizioni di rosa e sostegno aziendale sono andato ad un soffio dal successo, però per salire l'ultimo gradino ho bisogno di A, B, C.".
La questione della famiglia è un po' criptica e potrebbe essere un pretesto. Busta con proiettile? Il mondo è pieno di teste di marmo. Un proiettile non è così difficile da trovare. Nelle curve non stazionano educande. Potrebbe succedere in qualsiasi squadra, anche di provincia. I Cinesi riuscirebbero a fare diventare carne in scatola qualsiasi presunto aggressore.
A sue mosse per tornare alla Juve non credo. Agnelli credo che darebbe la panchina alle zecche del suo cane pur di non darla a Conte.
Attenti a non sottovalutare Pirlo e la sua apparenza da "sveglione".
Quindi, mi tengo l'allenatore che abbiamo, che ha mentalità offensiva e crea armonia. Servono innesti giusti e bisogna con costanza essere pronti ad approfittare delle crisi di Inter e Juve. Perché economicamente certi scenari le metteranno in difficoltà.


----------



## Zenos (22 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sì ma non puoi pensare di poter vincere sempre e subito al primo anno.
> Se il primo anno lotti per vincere e non ce la fai, ma hai messo ottime basi per l'anno successivo, devi avere il coraggio di riprovarci.
> Adesso dopo la sconfitta di ieri sono uscite fuori tutte le problematiche dell'Inter, in studio a Sky si mette le mani avanti e si dice che sarà già difficile ripetere il 2° posto di quest'anno, ma io sono convinto che partirebbero tranquillamente in pole position per il campionato del prossimo anno. Se non lo vincono loro, con Allegri o chicchessia, voglio vedere chi lo vince.
> Per questo le scenate alla Conte per me sono fuori luogo, in questo contesto.



Questo ha già l'accordo con i maiali appena silurano Pirlo se le cose si dovessero mettere male...i mal di pancia sono iniziati proprio con l'esonero di Sarri...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma non funziona così. Se tu hai un determinato tipo di squadra, con un proprio assetto che non prevede un giocatore come Eriksen, non lo prendi e basta perché non ti serve. Anche se è un’occasione. E prende pure 10 milioni di euro a 29 anni...non facile da sistemare la situazione.



i giocatori restano, gli allenatori vanno e vengono. Vedi naingollan preso perche feticcio di spalletti e ora spalletti dove è? mentre naingollann è rimasta come zavorra. Eriksen a zero era da prendere e basta mica stiamo parlando di ramsey o rabiot


----------



## hakaishin (22 Agosto 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> i giocatori restano, gli allenatori vanno e vengono. Vedi naingollan preso perche feticcio di spalletti e ora spalletti dove è? mentre naingollann è rimasta come zavorra. Eriksen a zero era da prendere e basta mica stiamo parlando di ramsey o rabiot


Intanto Eriksen non era a zero 
Poi cosa c’entrano Ramsey e rabiot? Proprio questo modo di ragionare per occasioni ha intasato la Juve e lo sta facendo all’Inter.
Se tu hai un progetto ben definito con Conte e Conte Eriksen non lo prevede, è inutile, Eriksen non lo prendi manco se te lo regalano. Cosa hanno ottenuto ? Mettere pressione a Conte, obbligarlo a metterlo in campo con equilibri e movimenti che vanno a farsi benedire e alla fine lo ha panchinato. Bella roba. Poi tralasciamo il fatto che Eriksen sia in condizioni imbarazzanti...


----------



## Kayl (22 Agosto 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Questo ha già l'accordo con i maiali appena silurano Pirlo se le cose si dovessero mettere male...i mal di pancia sono iniziati proprio con l'esonero di Sarri...



Non so su quale pianeta tu abbia vissuto ma Conte si lamenta da prima che iniziasse il campionato scorso, lo ha fatto a più riprese nel corso della stagione, ad esempio dopo Dortmund.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Intanto Eriksen non era a zero
> Poi cosa c’entrano Ramsey e rabiot? Proprio questo modo di ragionare per occasioni ha intasato la Juve e lo sta facendo all’Inter.
> Se tu hai un progetto ben definito con Conte e Conte Eriksen non lo prevede, è inutile, Eriksen non lo prendi manco se te lo regalano. Cosa hanno ottenuto ? Mettere pressione a Conte, obbligarlo a metterlo in campo con equilibri e movimenti che vanno a farsi benedire e alla fine lo ha panchinato. Bella roba. Poi tralasciamo il fatto che Eriksen sia in condizioni imbarazzanti...



ma per conte esistono solo i suoi feticci, fosse per conte l'inter non avrebbe preso barella e sensi, fosse sempre per conte lui prenderebbe vidal al posto di tonali e dzeko al posto di messi, poi pero conte va via e i vari mose, lazzaro alzati e cammina restano a marotta... L'allenatore va accontentato ma fino ad un certo punto. Senza parlare di come abbia svalutato asset aziendali come perisic o skriniar


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Agosto 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Ti quoto in tuttO (tranne quando ci definisci sfigati)



Sono Milanista nell'animo... Ho amici interisti e juventini, non la metto MAI MAI MAI sul piano personale. Quelle etichette (sfigati) sono semplice sfottó


----------



## David Drills (22 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sarà. Io lo considero ancora uno dei migliori al mondo in assoluto e noto una critica molto superficiale e strumentale (non tua).
> 
> Pure all'Inter ragazzi... ha preso una squadra che si è qualificata alla CL all'ultimo minuto e ha fatto invece questa stagione, più punti, più goal fatti.
> 
> ...


Parli come se l'Inter avesse preso l'inter di Spalletti e l'avesse portata ad un livello superiore, non è così, è stato accontentato su tutto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Intanto Eriksen non era a zero
> Poi cosa c’entrano Ramsey e rabiot? Proprio questo modo di ragionare per occasioni ha intasato la Juve e lo sta facendo all’Inter.
> Se tu hai un progetto ben definito con Conte e Conte Eriksen non lo prevede, è inutile, Eriksen non lo prendi manco se te lo regalano. Cosa hanno ottenuto ? Mettere pressione a Conte, obbligarlo a metterlo in campo con equilibri e movimenti che vanno a farsi benedire e alla fine lo ha panchinato. Bella roba. Poi tralasciamo il fatto che Eriksen sia in condizioni imbarazzanti...



La penso come te. Eriksen è un giocatore di enorme talento, ma in questa Inter è un pesce fuori d'acqua. Tra l'altro facendo così hanno fatto si l'affare nel prenderlo a certe cifre, ma l'affare è morto e finito lì. Ora sono già in smenata, perché l'hanno svalutato a livelli assurdi, ed ha uno stipendio monstre....

Io ribadisco che la penso come te, vanno presi giocatori funzionali al modulo, più sono di talento meglio è chiaramente.


----------



## David Drills (22 Agosto 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Intanto Eriksen non era a zero
> Poi cosa c’entrano Ramsey e rabiot? Proprio questo modo di ragionare per occasioni ha intasato la Juve e lo sta facendo all’Inter.
> Se tu hai un progetto ben definito con Conte e Conte Eriksen non lo prevede, è inutile, Eriksen non lo prendi manco se te lo regalano. Cosa hanno ottenuto ? Mettere pressione a Conte, obbligarlo a metterlo in campo con equilibri e movimenti che vanno a farsi benedire e alla fine lo ha panchinato. Bella roba. Poi tralasciamo il fatto che Eriksen sia in condizioni imbarazzanti...


Infatti, ricordo a tutti che Eriksen lo hanno pagato VENTISETTE milioni


----------



## hakaishin (22 Agosto 2020)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma per conte esistono solo i suoi feticci, fosse per conte l'inter non avrebbe preso barella e sensi, fosse sempre per conte lui prenderebbe vidal al posto di tonali e dzeko al posto di messi, poi pero conte va via e i vari mose, lazzaro alzati e cammina restano a marotta... L'allenatore va accontentato ma fino ad un certo punto. Senza parlare di come abbia svalutato asset aziendali come perisic o skriniar



Si e no..stiamo un po’ mischiando le cose
Sensi e soprattutto barella sono stati voluti da Conte. Inoltre Conte è così, questo è. Se decidi di prenderlo si fa a modo suo e secondo la sua visione. Quindi Eriksen è stato un acquisto del tutto inutile. E dobbiamo vedere pure in che stato è Eriksen...


----------



## Molenko (23 Agosto 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Infatti, ricordo a tutti che Eriksen lo hanno pagato VENTISETTE milioni



Ma infatti quale plusvalenza. Oggi ho letto di gente che ha scritto che andasse preso a prescindere perché se lo rivendi fai plusvalenza, ma il danese mica è arrivato a zero. E chi se lo piglia attualmente a quelle cifre, considerando che l'Inter ne ha abbassato ulteriormente il valore?


----------



## hakaishin (23 Agosto 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La penso come te. Eriksen è un giocatore di enorme talento, ma in questa Inter è un pesce fuori d'acqua. Tra l'altro facendo così hanno fatto si l'affare nel prenderlo a certe cifre, ma l'affare è morto e finito lì. Ora sono già in smenata, perché l'hanno svalutato a livelli assurdi, ed ha uno stipendio monstre....
> 
> Io ribadisco che la penso come te, vanno presi giocatori funzionali al modulo, più sono di talento meglio è chiaramente.



Ma certo! Queste sono le solite operazioni che ti ingolfano il bilancio e creano casini in squadra. Adesso voglio vedere come la risolvono..


----------



## hakaishin (23 Agosto 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Infatti, ricordo a tutti che Eriksen lo hanno pagato VENTISETTE milioni



Che è comunque una cifra irrisoria oggi, ma gli danno anche 10 milioni ed è sulla soglia dei 30 anni. E non c’entra nulla con la squadra...
Magari se avessero preso altri tipi di giocatori sarebbe finita in maniera diversa...


----------



## Davidoff (23 Agosto 2020)

Conte se lascia ora fa una cavolata enorme, con Hakimi e un altro paio di acquisti l'Inda può seriamente vincere lo scudetto, altro che non arrivare seconda. Sono comunque convinto che si sia reso conto della differenza di potere che c'è tra i ladri e qualsiasi altra società italiana e sapere di giocare con l'handicap non gli va giù, credo che a Zhang chiederà proprio questo, spezzare il dominio bianconero anche fuori dal campo.


----------

